

Challenge Your Creativity: Problem Solving Exercises - inaworldofideas
http://dudye.com/challenge-your-creativity-77-problem-solving-exercises

======
spodek
Those problems measure abstract problem solving. People commonly believe that
if you can solve problems abstractly then you can apply those solutions to a
wide variety of problems, making your ability widely applicable. For this
reason people value abstract problem solving.

I've read that experiment has found that people are not good at applying
abstract solutions to real world problems. Experience helps them do so, but
experience also helps people who aren't good at solving abstract problems.

In other words, abstract problem solving skills are good for little more than
solving abstract problems. Nothing wrong with that, but not so useful either.

If you want to solve problems better in a given domain, build experience in
that domain.

